# Mi viaje a Lima Enero 2007 (San Borja y Surco)



## djwebo (Jun 21, 2007)

Es increible lo parecida que es Lima a Santiago de Chile!!!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

djwebo said:


> Es increible lo parecida que es Lima a Santiago de Chile!!!


a Santiago?? En qué? yo no les encuentro parecido..!


----------



## djwebo (Jun 21, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> a Santiago?? En qué? yo no les encuentro parecido..!



Pues yo si las encuentro parecidas.
En que son tan diferentes segun tu??


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

En la geografía... Una es costera y la otra tiene como fondo la hermosa cordillera de los andes. En el casco histórico también soy muy diferentes, aunque, fijándose bien, los barrios son parecidos.


----------



## djwebo (Jun 21, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> En la geografía... Una es costera y la otra tiene como fondo la hermosa cordillera de los andes. En el casco histórico también soy muy diferentes, aunque, fijándose bien, los barrios son parecidos.



Claro, viste!, nose porque pero pareciera que a tu compatriota le ofendiera que se compare a Lima con Santiago.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

djwebo said:


> Claro, viste!, nose porque pero pareciera que a tu compatriota le ofendiera que se compare a Lima con Santiago.


Plop!! Jamás dije que me ofendiera!!! dónde dice eso?? 

Además a mi me gusta Stgo!


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Por mi que se parezca más en lo que refiere a Infraestructura vial y Trasporte (el transporte en santiago no es que digamos super eficiente, pero aquí anda peor!!!! además las estacionesdel Metro de Santiago son bien bonitas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) Las Fujicombis deben ser erradicadas!!!!!!!! claro promoviendo una nueva clase de trasporte por que sino pareceríamos Holanda andando en bicicleta!!!!(lo cual es saludable, pero Lima sólita es un 5% de Holanda creo!!!!) (se imaginan ir de Encantada de Villa a la Municipalidad de los Olivos en Bici!!!! termino con las piernas como beckham!!!!

:banana::yes::banana:


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

a mi tambien me gusta Santiago, pero no les encuentro mucho de parecido....


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

mmm en algunas cosas si les encuentro parecido  , tb le veo cierto parecido a Arequipa con Santiago en algunas otras cosas.


----------



## djwebo (Jun 21, 2007)

^^^^

Nunca he visto fotos de Arequipa, lo que si tengo entendido que el clima es medio parecido al de aca en Santiago, es así cierto?


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

hay muy benas fotos de arequipa en otros threads y la verdad creo que se asemejan más Santiago y Arequipa, más que nada por el entorno.


----------

